# carver..



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

I have been trying to find a female carver bred pup.. and am having hardly any luck.. ive got a 50% adba reg. carver male.. anyone know where to find carver pups 75% or more.. is there any 100% carver dogs left out there... The guy i got my pup off of said it is hard to find carver blood around here.. are good examples of carver blood very rare or valuable? is there a sherman tank carver dog? any ifo plz.. thanks alot..


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

There is still plenty of Carver blood out there. Texas would be a good place to start looking. I'd like to help you out further, but there is too much distrust on an open board and you are a newer member. Why the interest in Carver?


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

im interested in carver because i have heard that maurice carver did alot for the apbt.. and also ive seen some pics of his dogs and looks like 2 me they werent overdone bully looking like most RE. and gotti.. i have seen.. also ive got a pup with carver blood.. and he seems really smart and gamelike..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Maurice Carver from what I gather was more of a sales man than a dogman in other peoples eyes. Often times when he would bring dogs into a competition he'd bring them in over weight/not in shape. He liked to buy and sell the hottest dogs while attaching his name to them. I'm not saying that he didn't put any effort into the dogs, but the word is that he didn't have much dedication to his stock.

With that being said, my Neela can be traced back to carver. She's a ball of fire.


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

from wat i gather it is complete opposite..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Could be... I got a lot of info, in an interview book written by Fat Bill. It's been a pretty interesting read so far. I've been slacking posting up more of them. I do believe the next read is Carver's interview really.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Could be... I got a lot of info, in an interview book written by Fat Bill. It's been a pretty interesting read so far. I've been slacking posting up more of them. I do believe the next read is Carver's interview really.


what the heck?? slacker lol jk


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/21702-historical-interview-floyd-boudreaux.html

Here's a link to Mr. Boudreaux's interview. It touches on his views of Carver. He's not the only one in the book to mention similar things.

LMFAO Wayne I know! I need to get my butt back to typing!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

or you can just mail it to me and spare the carpel tunell hahahaha


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

LOL, I was gonna tell him to just look for a good Halls, or Zebo, always goes really nice with carver, b'dreaux, sorrells, all that stuff goes well together... Carver is all over TX, OK, AZ, and LA should be really easy to find a carver dog of your liking there are several carver lines out there, for such as depicted above. IMO most carver people love the gator dogs thats a good route to take as well, at this point all the lines are so line bred apart that when crossed, hehehehehehe, its the old stuff that resurfaces.  Good Luck!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

My oldest male has carver blood and he is the most awesome APBT i have ever owned. I did have problems finding other Carver dogs and thus I never bread him. I didn't want to mess up a good thing.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

This is the only Sherman Tank I know of, and I don't think you could call him a Carver dog. Of course, I doubt this is the only time "Sherman Tank" has been used in naming a dog, so there could well be a Carver dog by that name.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [45796] :: PETERSON'S SHERMAN TANK


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

dont think thats the sherman tank im talkin about... not sure cause i havent sent off for my pups ped but that was a name on the ped.. can u look up his ped. for me?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

piteazy said:


> I have been trying to find a female carver bred pup.. and am having hardly any luck.. ive got a 50% adba reg. carver male.. anyone know where to find carver pups 75% or more.. is there any 100% carver dogs left out there... The guy i got my pup off of said it is hard to find carver blood around here.. are good examples of carver blood very rare or valuable? is there a sherman tank carver dog? any ifo plz.. thanks alot..


PLUMBERSALLIGATOR

Some good carver dogs out there, IMO gator is it when talking carver. Im a Jocko fan, but again, DIBO is the key depends on what Tudors strain of dog you like, ((CHUCKLES))..
I like this style of dog


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

yea i like alligator.. and tudors dibo...


----------



## ATEXAN (Feb 11, 2010)

*To Piteazy*

To the person inquiring about carver dogs just a F.Y.I., here is a very tightly bred Carver Dog I came across;I hope this helps you out. I have no affiliation with them at all. I own a different bloodline of Dogs.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [192227] :: R-GANG'S/ BULLOCKS WINKIE


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My dog Dosia is off the Plumers Alligator blood line (so the breeders tell me) His first owner has his ped. Here's a few pics.


----------



## ATEXAN (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice looking male!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

ATEXAN said:


> Nice looking male!


Thank you he got so big so fast both his parents were 50lbs and he's a solid 75lbs. He just turned 15 months so he might not be done growing yet.


----------



## Detroit carver (Sep 24, 2012)

good looking dog


----------

